# Just leaving this here...



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

What is there to really say?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

There's something to ask. Where's Mom?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> There's something to ask. Where's Mom?


That's what I thought.


----------

